

See what people are googling right now  - jimymodi
http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?pn=p3

======
wingi
It is not a live search, it is a fine visualisation of the more sttaic trend
lists ...
[http://hawttrends.appspot.com/api/terms/](http://hawttrends.appspot.com/api/terms/)

